# Events in Norfolk



## dooglefluff (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any events planned for Norwich or anywhere in Norfolk or Suffolk?


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

as above anyone know????!!!!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Would like to know to!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

there is a norwich reptile show everyyear, not sure the date thoughm, sorry.
(in a local city school)


----------



## dooglefluff (Oct 5, 2008)

Very quiet on the Norfolk event front then!!! I have done some event organising in the past, maybe I should consider organising one!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone know the date of the norwich reptile show then?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Does anyone know the date of the norwich reptile show then?


OK last i heard there was plans to have 2 EHS norwich shows this year (rather than the normal 1 ) 

i think they were looking at dates in may for the first one. ask Caz she has something to do with EHS or organising the event or something


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh right, thanks for that!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

dooglefluff said:


> Very quiet on the Norfolk event front then!!! I have done some event organising in the past, maybe I should consider organising one!



Do it!:notworthy:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

The EHS will be holding at least 1 annual reptile show this year as always. Date/s to be announced as we are waiting on venue info and trying not to clash with any other shows.
There is also the monthly EHS meetings in Norwich..!


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

Caz said:


> The EHS will be holding at least 1 annual reptile show this year as always. Date/s to be announced as we are waiting on venue info and trying not to clash with any other shows.
> There is also the monthly EHS meetings in Norwich..!


 
where abouts are these monthly meetings and can anyone come along or do u need to be a member if so how do i join etc cheers


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

They are held at the woodside pub, plumstead rd east, norwich.
ALL welcome. Membership is £10 for the year. 8pm start on the first Tuesday of the month so March 3rd.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

How do we become members, and whats the postcode for those using sat navs?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Don't forget the meeting Tuesday 3rd March. 8pm, Woodside Pub, Plumstead Rd East, Norwich.
Talk this month by *Stephen Spawls* Author of several herpetological books, on The Dangerous Snakes of Africa!

He will also sign your books if you have them.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump for tomorrow night.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I really should joint the EHS at some oint I guess........by the way the rats doing well caz

No pups yet though....


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Glad they're doing well! They should breed soon. Spring and all that lol.
Come along. Stephen always gives a good talk!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Caz said:


> Glad they're doing well! They should breed soon. Spring and all that lol.
> Come along. Stephen always gives a good talk!


cant make it this month, the talk on dangerous african snakes would be usefull now as Im in Africa.........:lol2:

I will try to come along next month when Im home


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Take me next time! :lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump for tonights stephen spawls talk.


----------

